# junkie room!



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

Do you have that one room, that no matter how hard you try, you can NOT keep it cleaned or organized? Mine is my pantry! It is 14x10 , shelves from 30" to the ceiling, 1 upright freezer, 1 large heavy duty rolling rack and two small wooden chest of drawers! This room, contains: all canned goods, dry goods, paper products-trash bags , vacuum,cleaning supplies, large cook ware, canners, canning supplies. Behind the door is a hanging peg board for scissors, small tools, mops, brooms! Very full and used room. Dh and my adult children when they come to visit, will literally, open the door drop any item they are unsure of it's place or that they remove from the rest of the house re: quilts and throws off the sofa and chairs, if they use a broom or mop it is placed beside the door on the floor! Dh will bring in tools and drop them in the floor instead if taking them to his shed " because is going to need them "in a little while " which could mean anywhere from a day to 4 years!!!  Wed. he came in with our bulk items , placed 1/2 of it on kitchen counters and the rest on top of all the other things laying in the pantry floor. I spend hours organizing, cleaning it every week. I will run in and try to put a few things things away every night..


----------



## spicymustard (Jul 15, 2014)

We have a junk room but I don't bother trying to clean it much. The previous owners converted the old 1920's garage into a room thats really ugly and we tend to just pile stuff we aren't using into it. Its a complete disaster.


----------

